# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Tom Cruise goes to Indian restaurant and orders chicken tikka masala twice

## Neo

Tom Cruise took a break from filming Mission: Impossible at the weekend and visited an Indian restaurant where he enjoyed the chicken tikka masala so much he ordered it twice.
The restaurant, Asha's, posted a picture of Cruise, 59, outside its Birmingham branch and said it was "an absolute pleasure to welcome Tom Cruise".
"Tom ordered our famous chicken tikka masala and enjoyed it so much that as soon as he finished, he ordered it all over again - the greatest compliment," the restaurant said
https://news.sky.com/story/tom-cruis...twice-12388599

----------

dinosaur (08-23-2021),FlameHeart (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Rutabaga (08-23-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

:Thumbsup20:   One or two times in my life, when dining out, I asked the waitress to bring me another order boxed to go.  For the life of me, now, I cannot remember what it was that was so good I just had to have more!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Neo (08-23-2021)

----------


## Dogmaphobe

Fat_Tom_Cruise.jpg

Asked to comment, the crazy scientologist actor replied "Who counts calories at my age?".

----------

Gracie (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Neo (08-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

As I’m an Englishman I can honestly say it sounds like he just had 2 portions of rice,  and 2 dishes  of chicken tikka Masala.

As an Englishman of course I would of had starters and sundries with my meal;

My usual Indian meal.
2 onion bahgees.
2 vegetable samosas.
2 spicy poppadoms. With pickles and raita.
1 keema nan 
1 portion of boiled rice.
Chicken Madras.

If Tom Cruise could of eaten a madras with that lot it would make me sit up and applaud him.

----------


## TLSG

Bet he got the shits afterward.

Can't believe there are people who actually care where or what washed-up boomer actors eat.

----------

12icer (08-23-2021),Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I had some version of Indian food at the Heathrow airport restaurant.  I liked it. 
Went to Indian restaurants in Detroit with an Indian friend.  Didn't like it. (But enjoyed the conversation with Sri as he told me the story of the Indian peoples)

----------

12icer (08-23-2021)

----------


## TLSG

So-called "ethnic" restaurants usually aren't the most hygienic places around. Their homelands have poor sanitation standards, so imagine where those cooks' hands have been while they're handling your food. If you want ethnic food, it's probably safer to just cook it yourself at home. Probably cheaper, too.

----------


## Neo

> I had some version of Indian food at the Heathrow airport restaurant.  I liked it. 
> Went to Indian restaurants in Detroit with an Indian friend.  Didn't like it. (But enjoyed the conversation with Sri as he told me the story of the Indian peoples)


To be fair Heathrow airport is unlikely to employ top notch Indian chefs to make your meal from scratch like our restaurants, you’d need to go to a local Indian restaurant outside the airport.
Whereupon you’d order a meal like this.

----------


## Neo

I’ve had many a fine meal in here.

”Jewel in the Crown”

----------


## Authentic

> So-called "ethnic" restaurants usually aren't the most hygienic places around. Their homelands have poor sanitation standards, so imagine where those cooks' hands have been while they're handling your food. If you want ethnic food, it's probably safer to just cook it yourself at home. Probably cheaper, too.


I prefer ethnic cuisine like Polish, Czech, Irish, German, Scandinavian, and Russian.

----------


## Authentic

> To be fair Heathrow airport is unlikely to employ top notch Indian chefs to make your meal from scratch like our restaurants, you’d need to go to a local Indian restaurant outside the airport.
> Whereupon you’d order a meal like this.


Food? I was distracted by the lady. Apologies if you know her.

----------

12icer (08-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I prefer ethnic cuisine like Polish, Czech, Irish, German, Scandinavian, and Russian.


Really?

Beef madras  :Smile:

----------


## Oceander

Good Indian food is really, really good.  Thankfully, it's not too, too difficult to find an Indian restaurant that serves good food.

----------


## Authentic

> Really?
> 
> Beef madras


I can make that at home thanks to all the sailors who brought spices back from India 300 years ago so that I can have them in my cabinet.

----------


## Oceander

> I can make that at home thanks to all the sailors who brought spices back from India 300 years ago so that I can have them in my cabinet.


You have 300 year-old spices in your cabinets?  The flavor might have ... faded a bit over the years.

----------

12icer (08-23-2021),Authentic (08-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

Chicken balti…..delicious!

----------

12icer (08-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> To be fair Heathrow airport is unlikely to employ top notch Indian chefs to make your meal from scratch like our restaurants, you’d need to go to a local Indian restaurant outside the airport.
> Whereupon you’d order a meal like this.


Brings back memories of a homemade Sri Lankan meal i had. Exchange student at a girls college that was friends with my wife had her mother send her a box of "stuff" and she made us dinner. House stunk for days. Ate with our fingers.


Regarding Heathrow.... I dont know but it was a fancy fancy restaurant there.

----------

12icer (08-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Brings back memories of a homemade Sri Lankan meal i had. Exchange student at a girls college that was friends with my wife had her mother send her a box of "stuff" and she made us dinner. House stunk for days. Ate with our fingers.
> 
> 
> Regarding Heathrow.... I dont know but it was a fancy fancy restaurant there.


Frozen meals, I assure you.

----------

12icer (08-23-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> You have 300 year-old spices in your cabinets?  The flavor might have ... faded a bit over the years.


Naw, but those sailors back then braved the high seas to go to India and open the spice trade that allows me to get good priced spices at the supermarket.

I drank a 35 year old champagne the other day.

----------

12icer (08-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Naw, but those sailors back then braved the high seas to go to India and open the spice trade that allows me to get good priced spices at the supermarket.
> 
> I drank a 35 year old champagne the other day.


It was the Portuguese who was granted permission to trade in the Indian city of Goa that introduced South American spices to India, up to that point the only  peppers they had were Black and white that they used.
Chilli peppers, tomatoes, and all exotic spices opened up the spice trade. 
India started to grow its own spices that the rest of the world comes to know now.

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I prefer ethnic cuisine like Polish, Czech, Irish, German, Scandinavian, and Russian.


Mexican food is so ubiquitous around here that it does not qualify as "ethnic".

----------


## Authentic

I think that I will use up my tortillas tomorrow and make some chicken chilaquiles for breakfast.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I think that I will use up my tortillas tomorrow and make some chicken chilaquiles for breakfast.


Random question:
Do you have alot of shoes?

----------


## Authentic

> Random question:
> Do you have alot of shoes?


Yeah. I use old ones for heavy yard work. I have a pile to sort - throw away the ones with holes and donate the ones that are just worn out.

Is this a demonstration of your being able to fill in details with incomplete information?

----------


## Authentic

My grandma is 100. She grew up in the Depression. She taught me to "waste not, want not."

----------

Physics Hunter (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

She also told me that there should be "a place for everything, and everything in its place".

Hence, my place looks organized even if I hold onto a lot of stuff.

----------


## Authentic

Watch. The woke left will cancel the phrase "a place for everything and everything in its place".

They will call it a "white supremacist" slogan meaning that people of color like the Squad should go back where they came from, and that blacks should "know their place" and not get uppity.

----------

Neo (08-24-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Cooking with Curry is my next scheduled culinary expedition.  

Working research programs, I always went to dinner with the vegetarians, they knew the best Indian/Asian restaurants.

----------

Neo (08-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Random question:
> Do you have alot of shoes?


Nobody on this forum has more shoes and work boots than I have, even Trinnitys hoard of hi heels shoes pale in comparison to my vast pile.(no high heels)

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

Tikka Masala is an English creation not at all Indian.

----------

Neo (08-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Tikka Masala is an English creation not at all Indian.


The origin of the dish is not certain. Some trace it to the South Asian community or British Arabs in Great Britain and others claim that it originated in the Indian subcontinent and Middle East. Chicken tikka masala may derive from butter chicken, a popular dish in northern India, the two are very similar.

There are some dishes that most definitely are modern inventions.

Pork Vindaloo. Originating from the Portuguese ‘vinha’ and ‘alho’ (wine and garlic), the original recipe for Vindaloo combined these two ingredients with meat and chilli when introduced to Goa by Europeans in the 16th century. Vindaloo in India is made with Lamb, because most Indians dont eat Pork, but during the days of the Raj, the locals fed Pork to the British as a form a subtle insult, Pork being unclean.   An entire british invention in Birmingham refined this to make the Phall, which is even hotter.  Balti was also devised in the 1950's in Birmingham, UK, by Southern Indian cooks, as a way of cooking something resembling authentic, using locally obtainable english ingredients. 

What Tom doesnt realise is the curries produced in Indian restuarants now barely resemble those cooked Indian, they have been tweaked to agree with the english palette. If you want genuine native Indian cooking, hunt down the recipes of Madhur Jaffrey, from the 1980's.   My favourite recipes of hers include Chettinard Peppered Chicken (I actually found a restaurant that did this, once), Lamb in Peanut Sauce, and Chicken in Saffron and Chilli.

----------

Oceander (08-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Can I also add that Masala, Tikka and Tandoori are types of cooking styles and not dishes, they imply no specific ingredients.

Masala = marinated
Tikka = coated and grilled or barbecued
Tandoori = baked in a clay oven

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (08-24-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Nobody on this forum has more shoes and work boots than I have, even Trinnitys hoard of hi heels shoes pale in comparison to my vast pile.(no high heels)


Must be those Neanderthal variants at work.

----------

